# Canon Digitalkamera 18 Megapixel oder doch eine Andere?



## mariemedi (1. Oktober 2013)

Hey ihr Lieben,
folgendes: Ich möchte meinem Sohn zu seinem absolvierten Abschluss eine Überraschung bereiten. Hierfür habe ich mir überlegt, ihm eine Kamera zu schenken, da es finanziell bei ihm, am Erwerb scheitert. Er fotografiert schon seit Jahren alles Mögliche und bearbeitet die Bilder später am Computer (mit Photoshop). Leider hat er dazu nur die Möglichkeiten, eine, nach seiner Meinung "schlechte Kamera" zu nutzen. Nun habe ich ein wenig das Internet durchforstet und bin   auf dieses Modell gestoßen. Es hat anscheinend lauter gute Meinungen geerntet und liegt auch in dem finanziellen Rahmen, den ich mir erhofft hatte. Kann mir jemand ein wenig Rückmeldung geben, was das Ganze anbelangt? Vielleicht sogar ein anderes Modell empfehlen?
Hauptsächlich widmet er sich den Aufnahmen von schönen Natur Aufnahmen, Portraits aber auch wirklich beeindruckenden Bildern, die einfach viel erzählen.
Da er sich die ganze Thematik mehr oder weniger selbst angeeignet hat, spiele ich mit der Überlegung, ihm noch  diese Lektüre mitzuschenken. Ist er damit gut beraten oder gibt es DAS Buch unter Fotografen?

Ich hoffe auf ein wenig Unterstützung und bedanke mich herzlichst für eure Aufmerksamkeit.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

die Kamera ist schonmal wirklich empfehlenswert, in dem angenommenen Preisrahmen. Über das beigelegte Objektiv kann man streiten, das ist eben kein wirklich tolles Objektiv.
Da du offenbar nicht wirklich Ahnung von Fotografie hast, hier ein paar grundlegende Tipps zum Einordnen. Das mitgelieferte Objektiv hat eine Lichtstärke von 3.5-5.6, diese recht hohen Zahlen sagen aus, dass nicht wirklich viel Licht durch das Objektiv in die Kamera kommt. Abends oder auch in Räumen wird es da ziemlich schwer, ordentliche Fotos zu machen.
Lichtstärkere Objektive (z.B. 1.4 oder 1.8) sind da weitaus flexibler und haben zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass man damit auch mehr Tiefe in Bilder bringen kann. Tiefe bedeutet z.B., dass der Hintergrund bei einem Portrait schön unscharf wird, während das Gesicht scharf ist. Muss man eine zu hohe Blendenzahl nutzen, dann sieht das Bild deutlich flacher aus.

Wie gesagt, das sind nur stark vereinfachte Tipps, die dir aber zeigen sollen, dass die Objektive mindestens genauso wichtig sind für tolle Fotos.

Hoffe, das hilft dir schonmal ein wenig weiter. Ansonsten einfach nochmal nachhaken. 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## chmee (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Mariemedi,

gehen wir davon aus, dass er momentan keine DSLR, sondern irgendwas in Richtung alte und/oder Kompakte hat, ist eine DSLR die richtige Richtung. Die 600D macht hervorragende Bilder. Wie Martin schon angeschnitten hat, könnte noch ein bisschen (..viel ) Geld in Objektive fließen, aber das kannst Du ihm überlassen - mit dem Kit-Objektiv 18-55 IS ist er erstmal gut bedient. Wenn möglich, kauf ihm noch Lightroom5 dazu, das etwa ~75Eur kostet (wobei er mit Photoshop schon sehr gut bedient ist)..


mfg chmee


----------

